# Trailer must haves/do’s and dont’s



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

To answer your last question first: I carry a scoop shovel in my tack room. I use it to scatter manure as that helps it break down and dry more quickly.

I also carry a hose and small plastic water trough if I'm going to be somewhere overnight. I attach my own hose to the hydrant before filling my tank. Less chance of my horse(s) catching anything. When people hang a hose in a tank or bucket while it fills, the hose becomes a carrier of bacteria and virus.

Beyond those, some basic farrier tools and first aid kit. Oh, and a tire ramp in case I have to change a tire. I also carry a hitch lock in case I have to unhook the trailer from my truck. I don't want anyone else driving off with it.

Have fun!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Make sure you have a decent spare tire, and know how to change it if you have a flat. Before hauling anywhere, and I mean anywhere, learn how to back the trailer, hook it up correctly, how to load and unload your horse safely, check lights and brakes, floors. 
Backing a trailer can be tricky at first, and getting stuck somewhere that you can't back out of is a newby hauler mistake. Been there, done that. Once you've mastered that, go have fun. And remember to always turn wide.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

When you arrive at your riding destination....
If you expect others or are arriving after others have previously arrived....
Do not pull up close behind another trailer...remember ramps need to be lowered and doors need to swing open full width to get a horse on or off safely...if your truck is to close and gets damaged... :|

Do not get closer to the side of the trailer than the distance of 2 horses fitting back to back tied to trailer sides on the same side and still have a safe walking lane.
You have no idea if the trailer you just pulled next to has a horse who kicks at others or misbehaves and you don't want your horse being injured if there is a melee.
I always try to leave enough room between me and the vehicles in front of me I can load and leave without disturbing another trailer....
The idea of having your own trailer is to come and go as you want, please or need.

Whenever and where ever you trailer, for me I try hard to have a easy exit, a straight path for the access road.
Trail heads are notorious for you arrive early and pick your spot to come back from your ride to find some dummy came in and pulled across several trailers now blocking them from moving...and no idea where the rigs driver is...
So for me, trailheads I go to first off we are usually out riding bright and early so we get to see much of the wildlife eating their breakfast before going to hide for the day.........
I park slightly at a angle near the edge of the parking field so my one side is about 5' from the fence or woods edge...to narrow for a truck/trailer to get next to me but enough space I can tie my horses safely away from others, more importantly that space gives me wiggle room if I need to maneuver around someone to get out.
I also try to place myself so it is a straight pull out of the place.
When we hit a popular trailhead we are there early, usually by 7:30 we are in, tacked and near up to ride at the latest. We are heading back to the trailer when many are just heading out..
We ride in the cool, the quiet of morning and get to not share the trails with so many this way.
Those are just some things I've experienced at horse shows {English} and at trailheads for trail rides...

Some things I always have on my trailer...for just in case...
A spare halter and shank.
A long lunge line and a "persuasion instrument" to encourage a reluctant animal getting on, aka a driving whip is perfect length for the horse to see as encouragement when needed...
I also have a spare headstall and bit for the day you forget yours home...gentle, simple bit I keep is a straight bar with a curb chain I can leave loose as can be or tightened as needed.
Spare cinch cause again, brain-fart moment is not fun 25 miles from home and nothing...
I bring my own water bucket, a collapsible hose and spray nozzle so my horse drinks from my bucket not a communal lessens chance of illness transfer. Also allows me to give a quick rinse to my horse by spritzing him.
I keep a roll of duct tape cause it can fix so many things in a pinch.
No matter if I used my trailer the night before, we always check all lights are working inside and out, hitch is good and nothing amiss, tires are properly aired and no evidence of wheel-bearing leaking or weeping....if any of those things are not right, we don't roll till they are.
That's the lives of my horse riding in that trailer and mine in the truck pulling it..
Oh...for us coggins are a must have by law.
I have made pictures of mine so when we are on trails if law stops and asks, who doesn't have their phone with them today...whip out my phone and can see the document with correct dates as required.
Copies of my coggins are full sized and I have color copies so they are in the truck cab in a plastic sheet protector clear sleeve....grab and show easily done. Those coggins sit in my center console storage spot out of the way but easily accessed.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

To me, the first thing is to connect your trailer and make sure it is sitting level when connected. Typically if your truck is newer, and especially if it has 4WD, this will require a drop hitch. I see trailers going down the road all the time with their front ends high in the air. Not only does this increase the risk of swaying, it is likely to put extra wear on the rear trailer tires. You can buy the right hitch for $30, which is a mouse pee in the ocean compared to even the cost of hauling for one day, let alone the price of your truck and trailer. Be sure the hitch is at least a class 4 (class 5 for over 12,000 pounds).



The most important thing for you to master is the hitch. Different trailers have different mechanisms to lock and unlock the hitch down onto the ball, and you must learn how to operate it so you can be confident the hitch is securely gripping the ball. Be sure you have adequate safety chains and they are attached crossing under the hitch to support it if the connection fails. And if you have equalizer bars, make sure you understand how to cinch them up just right to distribute weight on your truck. Finally, double check that you have right ball diameter. Horse trailers almost universally require a 2 5/16" ball, but I rented a livestock trailer once that required a 2".


Every time you hitch up and head out, stop at the end of your driveway and check the hitch. Double check that the ball is locked down and the chains are connected and not dragging the ground.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

My must-haves have changed since I got my first trailer. Aside from the stuff for the horse, you should always have a spare tire, bottle jack and tire iron if you need to change a flat tire. I always keep a grease gun in my trailer as well. 

I also keep a fully stocked tool kit.

Be sure to regularly check tire pressures and at LEAST once a year do a full maintenance check of your trailer including brakes, bearings and floor boards. This includes greasing the jack.

Before every trip do a light check. 

My driving habits have changed a lot since hauling a horse trailer. Gone are the days of being an aggressive driver - I drive very defensively and err on the side of caution. Take your turns wider and slower - avoid any sharp/sudden movements while driving. Practice backing up!!! 

If I am going somewhere new I always try to find out what parking is like. I haul quite a large trailer and maneuvering in tight quarters can be very tricky. And there are now some places that I won't haul to b/c of the parking situation. 

Be aware that you will make mistakes!! I turned my Gooseneck Trailer too tight and almost took out the back window of my truck. Luckily it only dented the pillar and we were able to get it fixed, but it was a learning experience and is something I hope to never repeat. 

It depends where I am on whether or not I pick up after my horse. If we are trail riding on crown/public land I will normally just scatter it. 

If I am on private property I always pick it up and chuck it into the trailer - and I will clean out my trailer when I get back home. (or deposit on a manure pile if there is one available).


----------

